# Pygmy hedgehog - how to set up a CHE in a vivarium



## Sophiebianca (Mar 19, 2017)

Hiya! I'm researching setup for a Pygmy hedgehog as I'm hopefully getting one in a few weeks. I've found a vivarium that's big enough but the forum won't let me link it. It's a 115cm by 49cm by 56cm made from beech wood with a sliding glass door.

I've chosen to use a ceramic heat emitter, but I'm unsure of how to set up a CHE as I can't find any videos online of them being use for hedgehogs in vivs, only in cages and I don't want to get a cage as it's dangerous

Can anyone explain how to set it up (will I need to drill holes?) and if possible recommend some safe brands / links to CHEs and automatic thermostats? I just want to make sure I'm completely prepared and ready so it's safe 

Thanks so much!  x


----------



## Ashtonspets (Apr 4, 2017)

Im not too sure on how to set it up but I've bred hedgehogs for 4 years now and find heat mats work well. I just drilled a hole in the back of the viv and threaded the cord through then plugged it in at the back


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey @Sophiebianca

Did you manage to figure it out or find another suitable heating method?


----------

